# Looking for a new SMS Backup app with similar features



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So I've been using this SMS Backup+ app forever







but it seems like updates for it have halted, it was last updated back in January







- it uses XOauth for backing up my SMS and MMS messages







- Ive taken some photos of features it has maybe someone can offer something similar with similar features as this contains that is still currently active with updates.









& lastly -









Thanks.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

you may or may not be expecting this answer, but titanium backup with the paid pro key now has features that include sms, mms, and call log backup, along with other amazing features. titanium backup is updated frequently to fix bugs, add new features, and add/fix compatibility with new devices. highly recommended.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> you may or may not be expecting this answer, but titanium backup with the paid pro key now has features that include sms, mms, and call log backup, along with other amazing features. titanium backup is updated frequently to fix bugs, add new features, and add/fix compatibility with new devices. highly recommended.


I unfortunately don't have the money to pay for it at this moment, and does it backup to email?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

you can send any backup to email or cloud with TiBu pro key. as i recall, TiBu pro key costs $6.XX, but the purchase is well worth it. i've purchased a ton of apps, but TiBu is one of only 5 root apps actually worth buying IMO.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> you can send any backup to email or cloud with TiBu pro key. as i recall, TiBu pro key costs $6.XX, but the purchase is well worth it. i've purchased a ton of apps, but TiBu is one of only 5 root apps actually worth buying IMO.


I use it all the time, but WOW! Don't remember spending that much on it lol I must have done that back in the Droid X days









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> I use it all the time, but WOW! Don't remember spending that much on it lol I must have done that back in the Droid X days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i remember it used to be about $5.XX, but the pro key price went up when a pile of features got added. i used to use mybackup, app quarantine, ritesh's sms backup and restore, and folder sync, but TiBu was well worth it, it replaced all of those.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, i remember it used to be about $5.XX, but the pro key price went up when a pile of features got added. i used to use mybackup, app quarantine, ritesh's sms backup and restore, and folder sync, but TiBu was well worth it, it replaced all of those.


Most definitely. I love hearing people complain about setting a new rom up. I mean come on! 5 mins with this and your done. Not talking about anyone on here (btw) just in general lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Most definitely. I love hearing people complain about setting a new rom up. I mean come on! 5 mins with this and your done. Not talking about anyone on here (btw) just in general lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yup. that one click shell batch restore is lightning quick. idk what i'd do without TiBu, restoring 250 apps otherwise would be PAINFUL!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I too think tibu is the best for all of that. But why do you need to backup email doesn't it come back after you login to Google?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I too think tibu is the best for all of that. But why do you need to backup email doesn't it come back after you login to Google?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


It does. I think he means that he wants an app that sends sms/mms backups to email.


----------



## dhyamato (Jul 18, 2011)

MyBackup Root has sms/mms backup and is free. Been using it on my rooted TB for over a year without any problems.


----------

